# Cavendish wins on the track again, in rainbow jersey (?)



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Revolution 34 2011: Mark Cavendish (HTC-Highroad) Takes The Win, Photos | Cyclingnews.com

Good for Cavendish. Two questions:
Cavendish was racing in his rainbow jersey from UCI *Road Racing* championships - I thought you are only allowed to wear it in road events (separate from road time trials, team time trials, track, Cyclocross etc.) - so why was Cav wearing it?

I realize he was also UCI World Champ on the track (madison) but that was a while ago, certainly not 2010 or 2011.

Another question is - when was the last time someone was a world champion both on the road and on any of the track events (not necessarily in the same year)? I couldn't think of any - past sprinter winners like Cippolini, Bettini, Boonen or Freire didn't do track, to my best recollection, and neither did guys like Evans, Ballan, Musseuw, Brochard, Olano, Fondriest, Lemond, Bugno, Roche, Armstrong etc. Even Merckx never won track world champ title (or am I wrong?)

Marianne Vos has both track and road UCI World Championships wins in the recent history, perhaps other women did it as well in the past, even though they didn't have women's events until recently (past 20 years or so?)


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

The World champion has been breaking rules! | Irish Peloton

This guy thinks it's illegal. He also thinks his WC jersey is incorrect.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm not sure about the revolution series in the UK but the one's we've had here in Australia have more of an exhibition race feel about them than an officially sanctioned race. It's a great night out if you get the chance to go. The racing is still good but the riders certainly try to entertain the crowd.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know. If I was the current wearer of a track rainbow jersey and saw Cavendish riding track in rainbow stripes it might upset me.  It seems wrong.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cav riding as a guest star and wearing his jersey is OK by me.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

albert owen said:


> Cav riding as a guest star and wearing his jersey is OK by me.



Yea, but is it OK by the UCI?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Not a UCI event. You can wear whatever you want.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

If it isn't a UCI event (which they wouldn't let it fly if it were - he would be fined later) it is up to the British cycling authorities. I'm thinking that nothing will happen. Cavendish brought a lot of attention to Revolution. 

What I'm more curious is about his bike. It is for sure not the Track Pro from Specialized and it isn't a re-badged Dolan (usually what BC uses.) Is this the precursor to the long storied Specialized track frame I keep hearing about?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess it is fine, then.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Ya have to wonder if he intentionally broke the rules. The management may have wanted the publicity and paid the fine. Or it's just Cav being Cav..


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

waldo425 said:


> What I'm more curious is about his bike. It is for sure not the Track Pro from Specialized and it isn't a re-badged Dolan (usually what BC uses.) Is this the precursor to the long storied Specialized track frame I keep hearing about?


Yes!

I'd like to see some more pictures of the bike. Obviously the frame -- is that what we're going to expect for the s-works langster? I'd also like to hear about the stem, bars, crank, etc. It's pretty clear that those wheels are unbranded mavics. Aside from that, everything is a mystery! 





ZoSoSwiM said:


> Ya have to wonder if he intentionally broke the rules. The management may have wanted the publicity and paid the fine. Or it's just Cav being Cav..


I think that HTC made that speedsuit for him, for this particular event. 

"We only have Cav for a few more weeks. Let's show him off in the rainbow jersey!"


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

From the UCI rules: "1.3.063 Until the day before the world championship of the following year, the world champions must wear their jersey in all events in the discipline, speciality and category in which they won their title, and in no other event. For the purpose of this rule, the team time trial is put on a par with the individual time trial. In six-day races, only madison world champions may wear the jersey, even if they are not paired together."

Seems pretty cut and dried to me. He's not allowed to wear the jersey except in races of the discipline in which he won it. It doesn't say "applies to UCI sanctioned races only."

I'd think he's determined that it was worth whatever fines might be forthcoming. The event sounds like it was blast and if he hadn't worn the jersey the fans would have been disappointed.

JSR


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'd like to see some more pictures of the bike. Obviously the frame -- is that what we're going to expect for the s-works langster? I'd also like to hear about the stem, bars, crank, etc. It's pretty clear that those wheels are unbranded mavics. Aside from that, everything is a mystery!


Yeah, the wheels are clearly Mavic Comete and Io. The bars and stem look like they are Pro (Shimano) which sponsors HTC. I can't really get a good look at the cranks but they look like they may be DA road cranks (Ive seen it done on the track before) or they could be a Specialized branded crank (if so is it BB30? Sorry --- OSBB.)


If it is the new S-works track frame then I may very well end up with one in the next year or so.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

PRO also directly sponsors Cav , he has his own signature bar and stem.

This was the best pic I could find, does look like a Spec frame, almost like a Tarmac?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> PRO also directly sponsors Cav , he has his own signature bar and stem.
> 
> This was the best pic I could find, does look like a Spec frame, almost like a Tarmac?


I forgot about that one. Ive seen some of the Cavendish labeled bars and stems and I just wish that I could afford them. 

Maybe it is a custom made Tarmac? It looks like a Tarmac to me too. Again, if that is going to be the next S-works Langster - I will buy it.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Thread jack, I'm sorry but this question popped into my head after reading this thread and a search did not give me result.
Does the UCI minimum weight rule also apply to track bikes? It seems like with their lack of derailleurs, cables, cassettes, chainrings, and brakes, it would be hard to get one to weigh MORE than the minimum! I assume that track bike frames are also super light carbon fiber, but I know nothing about riding on the track. Do those full disk wheels weigh a lot more than standard spoked wheels?


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

JSR said:


> From the UCI rules: "1.3.063 Until the day before the world championship of the following year, the world champions must wear their jersey in all events in the discipline, speciality and category in which they won their title, and in no other event. For the purpose of this rule, the team time trial is put on a par with the individual time trial. In six-day races, only madison world champions may wear the jersey, even if they are not paired together."
> 
> Seems pretty cut and dried to me. He's not allowed to wear the jersey except in races of the discipline in which he won it. It doesn't say "applies to UCI sanctioned races only."
> 
> ...


How is this cut and dried? UCI rules are for UCI races. It's like saying UCI rules apply if the guy shows up at an alleycat in the jersey. Or a bar mitzah with a ukele in hand for that matter.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

ewarnerusa said:


> Does the UCI minimum weight rule also apply to track bikes? ...... Do those full disk wheels weigh a lot more than standard spoked wheels?


Yep. Minimum weight 6.8 kg (14.99lbs) still applies. At this level "standard spoked wheels" is tricky to define but but the disc wheels will be heavier than a racing tubular could be.
As you have guessed weight reduction is not a design priority, the bike are though very stiff for power transfer and aero. The races are short and the track is smooth so comfort and stability are not a priority.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

thumper8888 said:


> How is this cut and dried? UCI rules are for UCI races. It's like saying UCI rules apply if the guy shows up at an alleycat in the jersey. Or a bar mitzah with a ukele in hand for that matter.


UCI owns the rainbow stripes. The rule says "... the world champions must wear their jersey in all events in the discipline, speciality and category in which they won their title, and in no other event ...". He's not allowed to wear the jersey at a bar mitzvah or anywhere else that isn't a road race.

JSR


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Last year when Cadel was world champion he wore the rainbow stripes during charity rides, training rides and the like when he was at home in Oz. What better way to promote the sport.
Pretty sure I've seen pics of Cav wearing them on training road as well.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> PRO also directly sponsors Cav , he has his own signature bar and stem.
> 
> This was the best pic I could find, does look like a Spec frame, almost like a Tarmac?


He's a bit of a muffin top, isn't he?


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> He's a bit of a muffin top, isn't he?


Steady! Fairs fair and he's out of training. This was primarily a promo for the fans.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

JSR said:


> UCI owns the rainbow stripes. The rule says "... the world champions must wear their jersey in all events in the discipline, speciality and category in which they won their title, and in no other event ...". He's not allowed to wear the jersey at a bar mitzvah or anywhere else that isn't a road race.
> 
> JSR


This rule does not apply to non-UCI events. He can wear the UCI jersey to a bar mitzvah. Indeed, I can wear one to a bar mitzvah as well.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

55x11 said:


> perhaps other women did it as well in the past, even though they didn't have women's events until recently (past 20 years or so?)


Kinda surprised someone as knowledgable as you hasn't heard of Beryl Burton! :nonod:

Francesco Moser was WC individual pursuit 1976 and road 1977.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

If i was a won a world championship I would wear the WC colors _ALL THE TIME!_

I would get rainbow striped pajamas, underwear and condoms. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

> Originally posted by Local Hero:
> He's a bit of a muffin top, isn't he?


Breathing can do...oh nevermind.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Cav looks like he's been wearing his rainbow stripes down the pub and in the chippy on the way home!! Still winning, tho'.


----------

